# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Máy tinh bị GandCrab Ransomware tấn công

## imechavn

Máy tính điều khiển cnc của tôi đang chạy thì bị lỗi, kiểm tra thi phát hiện đã bị GandCrab Ransomware tấn công, các file bị đổi thành đuôi *.CRAB, Bác nào có kinh nghiệm về mảng này xin chỉ giáo với.

----------


## Gamo

Ủi sạch, cài lại thui bác, trừ khi bác muốn trả tiền chuộc

Nếu Ransomware này ra đời đã lâu thì thường cũng đã có thuốc giải trên mạng á (cẩn thận). Ko quan trọng thì ủi sạch máy tính cài lại thôi.

----------

imechavn

----------


## Diyodira

> Ủi sạch, cài lại thui bác, trừ khi bác muốn trả tiền chuộc
> 
> Nếu Ransomware này ra đời đã lâu thì thường cũng đã có thuốc giải trên mạng á (cẩn thận). Ko quan trọng thì ủi sạch máy tính cài lại thôi.


Gà mờ mà cái chi cũng biết, gì kỳ dợ   :Cool:

----------


## Gamo

Hix... khi xưa ta bé cũng hay viết virus & hack website...

----------


## solero

> Hix... khi xưa ta bé cũng hay viết virus & hack website...


.................................................

----------


## imechavn

Đã phải cách ly máy với internet,  cài lại máy sau khi đã xoá hết dữ liệu.

----------

